

Documents show Homeland Security tracks anti-drill groups in Pa. - edw519
http://www.centredaily.com/2010/09/14/2206710/documents-show-homeland-security.html

======
bediger
Well, of course! It's much easier to track the activities of groups that have
public meetings, have public screenings of movies, etc etc. It's quite hard to
track the activities of groups that have private meetings, don't publicize
themselves, and maybe even require some kind of initial screening of new
members.

That's probably why anti-war Quaker groups always get tracked by "anti-terror"
organizations, too. The Quakers actually let people in to their meetings, and
invite participation!

